# New to chickens, advice please on breed



## StarRidgeAcres (Feb 17, 2013)

Hello!

I am not new to "farm life" but have never had chickens. Last fall a group of 7 chickens showed up in my horse lot. I believe there were 6 hens and 1 rooster. The rooster hasn't been seen since late December, but the 6 hens have stayed (about 4.5 months now). They are as free-ranging as free-ranging gets. They are welcome in my barn, have even tried to coax them inside with feed, but they will have none of it! They roost in a cedar tree outside of my barn, hang out with my horses, wander around the property all day, drink water from my horse buckets, eat grain from my horses, scratch around in my manure piles (spreading out what I work so hard to pile up!) and then eat a layer crumble I bought at the feed store. I also give them lettuce and other table food sometimes.

I do not know about proper nutrition for them and hope to learn. I was told they where "young" when they showed up but are mature now. I don't know if that's true or not, just what someone said. I did find my very first egg yesterday - broken. It was deposited on a shelf in my gelding's run-in. We quickly put a box we'd made up there, lined it with straw and put 2 golf balls in each box. I'm hoping they will go up there again and this time the secure box will hold the eggs. But who knows?

I've attached pics below. A couple weeks ago an elderly man stopped by and said he knew the origins of the hens. It was a long, wild tale so I'm not sure how much I believe, but he said they're "game hens." Someone on FB said "old english game hens." So any/all opinions are welcomed!

Thanks!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm not sure of breed but they sure are pretty!!! Sounds like they found a good home to settle themselved into.  You will find a mix of info on diet here. Some completely free-range, others partially, etc. I give mine layer feed. Being they are of egg laying age, they need the added nutrients. They do free-range when I am home. Not so much right now being we are buried in frozen snow but any patch of frozen ground they see, they're digging into. They get treats like lettuce, tomatoes, squash, pumpkin, sunflower seed, cooked oatmeal. Not all the time but a few times a week. Just gives them something different to nibble on.


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

Sure are OEGB wheaten hens!!! Here is mine


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I'd agree with the old guy, they look like old english games ( or you can call them game hens either way its the same) to me as well.


----------



## troyer (Dec 22, 2012)

They look like American Game pullets.


----------



## lilychicken (Dec 29, 2012)

Those are definitely some old English game bantams


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Feb 17, 2013)

Thank you all so very much! I appreciate knowing what they are. I don't know that it matters, but for some reason I wanted to know!lol
And one person said bantam...that is a reference to a size and not a specific breed correct? Kind of like I breed miniature horses! These stand about 14" high from ground to top of head when upright...that's a guess.
The one egg I found that was cracked was probably the size of a "medium" in the store. Definately not what I'd expect if I purchased "large" or "extra large" ones.
Thank you again! I hope to learn more about how to properly feed them so that will be my next stop is to read up on posts related to nutrition.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

if they are young their eggs will be smaller to start off with
but they will get bigger
i hope they start using the nest box
if not move it near where they like to hang out
or add a 2nd box in another place 

piglett


----------

